

How "Stuff White People Like" grew from a joke, to a blog to a book - rudenoise
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/oct/15/christian-lander-stuff-white-people-like

======
colbyolson
An honest and non-sensationalized story. It was a quick but pleasant read, and
interesting to hear the story behind the blog.

